# Naked neighbour put me off men



## Big Don (Sep 2, 2009)

*Naked neighbour put me off men*

  	 		             By 			 				*Anna Roberts* 			 		 		Get Reading.co.uk EXCERPT
		September 02, 2009

		 		 	 	The victim of garden pervert Paul Darlow  who told a court he had put her off men and sausages for life  has told how she still suffers flashbacks.
 Denise Woodage saw oddball Darlow pleasuring himself in his back garden in Churchwood Walk, Calcot, and frequently spotted him going about his chores naked  save for a pair of boots.


 Darlow faced trial at Reading Crown Court after denying indecent exposure with intent to cause alarm or distress but was convicted last Friday. He was jailed for six weeks.
 The 54-year-old, who is mum to Hazel, 26, told the Post she was now anti-men as a result of seeing Darlows pale and hairy body in the November chill and is now on anti-depressants.
 Mrs Woodage, who does not work, first saw the 53-year-old flashing in March 2008. She complained to police and they installed CCTV. 
 In November 2008  after capturing Darlow on film flashing his bits yet again  he was arrested and charged with indecent exposure. 

End EXCERPT
The pic of the victim might put men off women...


----------



## Jade Tigress (Sep 3, 2009)

The picture is hilarious! :lol:


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 3, 2009)

That pic....was a guy in drag right?


----------



## stone_dragone (Sep 3, 2009)

I thought that it was a pretty cut and dried story until I saw the complainant's picture...

...Now I think that men everywhere breath a sigh of relief that she is no longer "into" us.


----------



## crushing (Sep 3, 2009)

Bob Hubbard said:


> That pic....was a guy in drag right?


 
If she didn't color her hair and cut it short, she would look just like a guy I know down at the local VFW.


----------



## CoryKS (Sep 3, 2009)

What has been seen can not be unseen.  :erg:


----------



## girlbug2 (Sep 3, 2009)

Put her off men AND sausages, LOL!!


----------



## Tames D (Sep 3, 2009)

I don't find her very attractive. Doe's that make me shallow?


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 3, 2009)

Kinda looks like one of my uncles, but she's more manly.


----------



## celtic_crippler (Sep 3, 2009)

If that's all it takes to cause her to have a mental melt, perhaps she wasn't all that stable to begin with. 

Get over it lady. Sheesh...


----------



## Sukerkin (Sep 3, 2009)

A sad example of how the litigious nature of society is getting worse and worse.  A complaint of public obscene behaviour gets 'sensationalised' because that is what she has learned to do from watching/reading/listening to the media.

Still has flashbacks ... for crying out loud!  Whatever happened to pointing and laughing (and calling the police if that doesn't solve the problem)?


----------



## Big Don (Sep 3, 2009)

celtic_crippler said:


> If that's all it takes to cause her to have a mental melt, perhaps she wasn't all that stable to begin with.
> 
> Get over it lady. Sheesh...


I was nice enough not to post her picture.


----------



## celtic_crippler (Sep 3, 2009)

Big Don said:


> I was nice enough not to post her picture.


 
Yeah...but it really does add to the thread doesn't it? LOL

Besides, it makes me laugh.


----------



## Cirdan (Sep 3, 2009)

> He looks younger than he is and he was well-endowed and really hairy


 
Sounds like she took a good look...


----------



## Gordon Nore (Sep 3, 2009)

Sukerkin said:


> Still has flashbacks ... for crying out loud!  Whatever happened to pointing and laughing (and calling the police if that doesn't solve the problem)?



Honest to God, Suk. Has this woman no shame? Like she got PTSD from staring at a pale willy.


----------



## Jenny_in_Chico (Sep 3, 2009)

Tames D said:


> I don't find her very attractive. Doe's that make me shallow?


 
Yes. How dare you?

BTW...has anyone else noticed that she has absolutely *enormous* earlobes? Or is it just me?


----------



## grydth (Sep 3, 2009)

Can it be proven that this greatly suffering woman was traumatized by her neighbor and not her own reflection?  

Sounds like the two of them should hook up....


----------



## Sukerkin (Sep 3, 2009)

Gordon Nore said:


> Honest to God, Suk. Has this woman no shame? Like she got PTSD from staring at a pale willy.


 

Exactly mate :tup:.  What is up with people these days?


----------



## grydth (Sep 3, 2009)

Tames D said:


> I don't find her very attractive. Doe's that make me shallow?



No. it makes you a person of vision.... 20/20 to be exact. 

As a legal matter, I would think her neighbor would have a fine countersuit over what *he *had to look at all that time.


----------



## David43515 (Sep 3, 2009)

I`m just surprised at the way the charge was phrased. "Indecent  exposure..._with intent to cause alarm or distress"_. Seriously?


----------

